# Best Country To Relocate If You Could Work Online



## Cadillac STS (Jun 14, 2015)

What would be the best country to relocate to if your work could be done online?

The idea is to move to a place where the  cost of living is low relative to USA and work less or work same and be a relatively wealthy man over there.

I got the idea when someone I know needed a medical procedure in Mexico and it was the equivalent of about $2 US and in the US it would cost about $200.


----------



## coolidge (Jun 14, 2015)

I hear the USA is awesome.


----------



## Grumpy Gator (Jun 14, 2015)

Well I was taught that you get what you pay for . Now if your only charging $2.00 US dollars anything goes and I would't expect much.
 As to a country to move to I would try Belize.Lots of Expatriates down there.But don't expect a 7/11 on every other corner.
*********Just Saying*********************************G**************
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
*******************************


----------



## John Hasler (Jun 14, 2015)

Cadillac STS said:


> What would be the best country to relocate to if your work could be done online?
> 
> The idea is to move to a place where the  cost of living is low relative to USA and work less or work same and be a relatively wealthy man over there.
> 
> I got the idea when someone I know needed a medical procedure in Mexico and it was the equivalent of about $2 US and in the US it would cost about $200.



Right where I am in rural Wisconsin.  If my health was better I'd choose the Upper Peninsula of Michigan.


----------



## Terrywerm (Jun 14, 2015)

John Hasler said:


> Right where I am in rural Wisconsin.  If my health was better I'd choose the Upper Peninsula of Michigan.



Agree with you 100% The UP is like a little piece of heaven. Well, to me, anyway. Then again, I like central Wyoming, too.


----------



## markknx (Jun 14, 2015)

What medical procedure cost 200 buck in the USA? putting a band aid on?
Mark


----------



## JimDawson (Jun 15, 2015)

If I _had_ to leave the US, I guess I would head for southern Chile, particularly in the Araucanía Region, and probably the village of Pucón.  A lovely little town on Lago Villarrica, and they have a metal supplier in the town (seems a bit out of place there).  Architecture, food, climate, terrain, and culture is much like what I am used to here in Western Oregon.  Home Depot, Taco Bell, MickeyD's is not far away in in the city of Villarrica, about 12 miles West.

Last time I looked, you could buy an acre of land and a 4 bedroom chalet, in a gated community, on the lake front for about US$250K   The real down side is that you are at the base of an active volcano that erupted again a few months ago..


----------



## Jim1946 SB9" (Jun 15, 2015)

I have heard Internet speeds are much better in other countries. Not sure but I thought Asia was way faster than the U.S.  no first hand knowledge of what it cost to live outside the U.S. but my friend has an apartment in Phuket Thailand says it's one of the fancier apartment buildings in town and he said the exchange rate works out to about 400 per month with all the utilities included in that.


----------



## higgite (Jun 15, 2015)

Cadillac STS said:


> The idea is to move to a place where the  cost of living is low relative to USA and work less or work same and be a relatively wealthy man over there.



Depends on how much freedom you're willing to give up.

Tom


----------



## jpfabricator (Jun 15, 2015)

East Texas would be my ideal spot! The climate and culture are the closest to what I grew up in.

Sent from somewhere in East Texas Jake Parker


----------



## Dubbie (Jun 15, 2015)

You mean freedom to live in fear of health problems causing you to become bankrupt and homeless? Freedom to be spied on by your own government, freedom to have your balls felt up by a sweating TSA officer whenever you go on a plane? Freedom to have religious zealots decide what science is approved by the bible so it can be taught to your kids?


----------



## higgite (Jun 15, 2015)

Dubbie said:


> You mean freedom to live in fear of health problems causing you to become bankrupt and homeless? Freedom to be spied on by your own government, freedom to have your balls felt up by a sweating TSA officer whenever you go on a plane? Freedom to have religious zealots decide what science is approved by the bible so it can be taught to your kids?


You left out a few, but that's understandable. 

Tom


----------



## Grumpy Gator (Jun 15, 2015)

******All Right Now. Play Nice Or I Will Lock This Thread**********
               >>>>>>Gator<<<<<<<


----------



## Whyemier (Jun 15, 2015)

If I were looking for the cheapest cost of living and good health care it would be Ecuador.  If I wanted more amenities (convenience stores everywhere, Still good healthcare,good dept. stores, theaters, etc) it might be Costa Rica or Panama.  Then there's always Viet Nam (they now like Americans and the cost of living is not too high...though China is their northern neighbor and they don't like each other much) hate to try to learn that language tho'.


----------



## sgisler (Jun 15, 2015)

All politics aside, I'm sure we are all aware that the other half of this discussion is earning potential. The $400 (usd equivalent) all-bills-paid-luxury-apartment doesn't sound so great if you're earning $400 (usd eq) per month. 


Stan,
Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## John Hasler (Jun 15, 2015)

sgisler said:


> All politics aside, I'm sure we are all aware that the other half of this discussion is earning potential. The $400 (usd equivalent) all-bills-paid-luxury-apartment doesn't sound so great if you're earning $400 (usd eq) per month.
> 
> 
> Stan,
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Well, the question was about "working on line".  However, another consideration as availability of tools and materials for machining.


----------



## sgisler (Jun 15, 2015)

True, I had forgotten the original details by the time I posted. 


Stan,
Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cadillac STS (Jun 15, 2015)

sgisler said:


> All politics aside, I'm sure we are all aware that the other half of this discussion is earning potential. The $400 (usd equivalent) all-bills-paid-luxury-apartment doesn't sound so great if you're earning $400 (usd eq) per month.
> 
> 
> Stan,
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




That is exactly the question. If I made $250 K here and can also make $250 K THERE with good internet access then my cost of living goes way way down. 

That or work a tenth of the time and do hobby machining the rest of the time. 

But where is the best place to do that?


----------



## John Hasler (Jun 15, 2015)

Cadillac STS said:


> That is exactly the question. If I made $250 K here and can also make $250 K THERE with good internet access then my cost of living goes way way down.
> 
> That or work a tenth of the time and do hobby machining the rest of the time.
> 
> But where is the best place to do that?


$250K would go a *long* way in the Upper Peninsula of Michigan.  It would go quite a ways here in rural Wisconsin relative to a big city.


----------



## Cadillac STS (Jun 15, 2015)

John Hasler said:


> $250K would go a *long* way in the Upper Peninsula of Michigan.  It would go quite a ways here in rural Wisconsin relative to a big city.



Good point. I looked at Belize a little but the low cost of living areas looked very ghetto and probably not safe. The high end places there put me back to high cost of living. 

As far as UP living it would be great for me except for the heavy snow and long winters. Been there in the summer many times.


----------



## Karl_T (Jun 15, 2015)

I'm lucky, already there in central Minnesota. Only real problem is needing to replace the idiots running things in Washington and St.Paul. But they would just get better idiots, so things are just great right here.


----------



## markknx (Jun 15, 2015)

250,000 would be good in Chicago. Try Old Shawneetown in Southern IL. Average income about 20,000 a year. Of course it is almost a third world country. And you can walk to Kentucky. (well technically you can)
Mark


----------

